# Pine Martin



## Khonsu (May 20, 2009)

Not a new photo but I thought I'd put this one up of a Pine Martin up around Ardnamurcan in Scotland a couple of years back, we saw a couple over a week or so but this was the onlo that got upclose, photo's a bit poor as it was pitch black at the time & I was trying to photograph through glass but you get the picture. he/she was quite partial to a jam sandwich but much prefered any mackeral we didn't use up.


----------



## Long way down (Jul 29, 2009)

Spoilt for choice :lol2:


----------



## Colosseum (Aug 8, 2008)

He/she is beautiful thanks for posting.


----------



## Khonsu (May 20, 2009)

We saw this chap most evenings, he'd obviouslly become used to people, we encountered several others in other areas however these were all at distance. I also spent a hour or so watching sea otters, I was taken aback at their size


----------



## feorag (Jul 31, 2007)

Whereabouts in Ardnamurchan were you?? We regularly rent a chalet at Ardnastang. There are quite a lot of pine martens who are fed by locals and so can be easily spotted. :2thumb:

However, sea otters? I don't think so, certainly not in Scotland as far as I'm aware. Don't you mean European Otters - I've seen a few of those at Ardnamurchan too. Best place to look is quiet bays where there is a fresh water burn feeding into the sea, as they need to wash the salt out of their coats after they've been fishing.


----------



## Khonsu (May 20, 2009)

feorag said:


> Whereabouts in Ardnamurchan were you?? We regularly rent a chalet at Ardnastang. There are quite a lot of pine martens who are fed by locals and so can be easily spotted. :2thumb:
> 
> However, sea otters? I don't think so, certainly not in Scotland as far as I'm aware. Don't you mean European Otters - I've seen a few of those at Ardnamurchan too. Best place to look is quiet bays where there is a fresh water burn feeding into the sea, as they need to wash the salt out of their coats after they've been fishing.


Probably my error on the otters, I assumed sea otters but i'm happy to stand corrected, thesewere seen whilst fishing at Achiltibuie around the coast from Ullapool in 2009, all as I can say that comparedto those otters I'd seen previously they were enormous & it was suggested by others they were sea otters however i bow to your wisdom :notworthy:

Regarding Ardnamurchan I've spent stayed in various locations there over the last eigth years or so, on this occasion it was at a cottage between laga & Kilchoan


----------



## feorag (Jul 31, 2007)

I'm not totally ruling out sea otters, it might be possible in the Ullapool area, (I thought you were still talking about Ardnamurchan) but as far as I'm aware sea otters aren't found around the British Isles, but I couldn't argue the point.


----------



## Genetic (Jul 16, 2006)

Great pic, also had a look at your website , its great too :2thumb:


Paul.


----------



## Khonsu (May 20, 2009)

Genetic said:


> Great pic, also had a look at your website , its great too :2thumb:
> 
> 
> Paul.


Cheers


----------



## feorag (Jul 31, 2007)

thank you - I didn't know all that! :whistling2:


----------



## Talisker (Jun 21, 2012)

Nice Pics
Seen a couple of Pine Martens at Loch Lomond Golf Club a couple of years ago


----------

